# Fitting SSR GT3 18x10's 24 Offset



## OPGTO (Jul 2, 2009)

Hey GTO forum my name is Orlando :seeya: im sure i will get to know you all soon but for right now i need something answered the major question i have that has been racking my brain for months now is as the title says i have those kinds of wheels and they look exactly like the aza z-1's but my problem is the fit when i mount them i got the clearence height wise still from factory and they clear on the inside by the shock but the problem is they poke out about an 1" or 2" :willy: i am running these wheels on nitto invo 275/35. If you all can give me some insite on this please do i would greatly appreciate it and if u would like pictures i can produce those for you all but you gotta show me how to put them on here im new to all this forum stuff. Thank You again to all that can hook it up with some information. :confused.


----------

